# Nudes cavorting in a fountain



## The_Traveler (Jun 7, 2007)

Nah, not that interesting. 
But what's in a title?

This is a prayer tower on the plain in Bagan, Myanmar. It is quite a thrill to sit there as the sun comes up over the temples.

Even at 9 in the morning the sun is like a hammer.


----------



## crownlaurel (Jun 7, 2007)

Your pictures make me feel like I can step through the screen and into the scene.  I have never travelled out of the country, so thank you for letting me visit Bagan, Myanmar.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 7, 2007)

crownlaurel said:


> Your pictures make me feel like I can step through the screen and into the scene.  I have never travelled out of the country, so thank you for letting me visit Bagan, Myanmar.



Thanks.
Traveling is the best thing a person can do.


----------



## RVsForFun (Jun 7, 2007)

...nope, forgot my Viagra!:blushing: 



The_Traveler said:


> Thanks.
> Traveling is the best thing a person can do.


----------



## blackdoglab (Jun 7, 2007)

wow, it feels so dry.  Try darkening the sky a wee bit.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 7, 2007)

blackdoglab said:


> wow, it feels so dry.  Try darkening the sky a wee bit.



It was 4 months after end of rainy season - not due to rain for a few months.

Feel free to darken the sky. My pix are ok to edit.

Right now it looks exactly the way I saw it and I would rather remember it that way.


----------



## Nein-reis (Jun 7, 2007)

You don't need to trick ppl into your photos by advertising nudes, I always love looking at them.  It's exactially like what crownlaurel said... They make me feel like I'm in that location.


----------



## MrMatthieu (Jun 7, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> Thanks.
> Traveling is the best thing a person can do.


 

I fully agree :thumbup:    

our picture is nice, but the composition is not outstanding, specialy beacause of this small temple right in the middle
Anyway interesting shot 

mat


----------



## sublimelbc (Jun 7, 2007)

great picture. 


Someone once said the world is like a book.  If you dont travel you've only read one page.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jun 9, 2007)

makes me thirsty


----------

